# When to start using a belt?



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey all,

Just wondering when you all think it Is necessary to wear a belt (que sarcastic trouser jokes..) aha!

I'm going for a 100kg deadlift (light for most, i know) for the first time tomorrow, pretty sure it's gunna be easy but was thinking it might be worth chucking a belt on for support?

Thoughts on belts?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I use them for my heaviest sets, dont use them for the first few, just the last 1 - 2.

Nowt wrong with playing it safe :thumb:


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> I use them for my heaviest sets, dont use them for the first few, just the last 1 - 2.
> 
> Nowt wrong with playing it safe :thumb:


Yeah I'll probably chuck one on when I get to 100kg, my gym just bought a load of new belts too so it's just in time!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

never used one but i need to soon.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

As said above, just use them for your heaviest set.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

you have definately done the right thing waiting this long, i know somebody who always lifted with one and then after a few months he forgot it, tried deadlifting and obviously had no lower back strength and he actually pulled a muscle

i would attempt the lift without a belt if you are comftable in your technique but if you think your technique is going to suffer its nice to have some support there


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

only use a belt for squats... imho use it as sparingly as possible to get the midsection strong... I tend to use it once I reach a certain point thats usually about the second to heaviest or heaviest lift... make sure you get a good belt too...


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Good question. Some people never use a belt simply because developing strong abs and core is actually your belt and can help keep you injury free. Others swear by them. Personally i never used one for deadlift or bent over rows as i felt it uncomfortable but only for standing overhead presses. If your technique is good as some have already said then your call.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Use a belt for heavier squats you need it for valsalva (breathing) technique.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

You really don't 'need' a belt. I can deadlift 160kg for reps without a belt or wrist straps. I've simply never used either from when i first started training and trying to wear them now feels uncomfortable and awkward. You don't need a belt. If you feel comfy wearing one by all means...but don't wear one just because you think you 'need' to and it's the 'done' thing.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

I only use a belt for squats pal and as people have said above I tend to only use them on the heavier sets of my workout, last 1 or 2 when I'm exhausted and need a bit of a bump up.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

until you are training in the < 3 rep range. Its best to not uses one. If you are deadlifting less than 150KG you shouldn't got near one. It means you have a weak core and non-using a belt will you use these muscles more. Obviously ensure your form is perfect


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

foodaddict said:


> You really don't 'need' a belt. I can deadlift 160kg for reps without a belt or wrist straps. I've simply never used either from when i first started training and trying to wear them now feels uncomfortable and awkward. You don't need a belt. If you feel comfy wearing one by all means...but don't wear one just because you think you 'need' to and it's the 'done' thing.


That's not really true. If you are doing heavy squats you do need a belt to help with breathing technique.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Never used one but never used straps or gloves either till this week, wish I'd used them before


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

i try avoid using a belt if i can, ket your back muscles to defend themselves, but obviously work lower back too etc. i find if im deadlifting a belt suffocates me from getting full lungs of air in at the top. nothing wrong with staps for the heavy stuffthough just let your fore arms develop on some things still only use wraps when i feel i can do the weight but its just the grip letting me down


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Put my back out squating in Sunday , fook knows how, it's busted tho

il be buying a belt ASAP


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Always whack a belt on for squats once I go over 160kg. Same for deadlifts after 4 plates a side, if I remember it anyway lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

just be aware, it's just as easy to **** up your back WITH a belt. It's a slight assistance that works with great form, it's a not a crutch or scaffolding.

If you aren't already strong and know what you are doing, it can lead to over confidence that ends up as a injury


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

NovemberDelta said:


> That's not really true. If you are doing heavy squats you do need a belt to help with breathing technique.


I really disagree with you mate. It's that word 'need' I don't agree with. Perhaps it's advised/ preferable etc but it's not needed. Everybody's take on heavy is different and heavy weight is of course relative - but I can squat a respectable amount of weight that I would describe as heavy without a belt and there's nothing wrong with my breathing. Personally I think people rely on training accessories too much. My brother is guilty of this - he practically has a panic attack if he forgets to bring his straps to the gym, feels he can't hit his heaviest sets good enough without them. I never train with straps so don't suffer that Samson feeling. My opinion is belts and straps are not 'needed' full stop, although they may be recommended by a lot of people


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

totally personal choice imo

But if it was me and pulling 100kg i would seriously try not too use one and nail tekkers to perfection


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

foodaddict said:


> I really disagree with you mate. It's that word 'need' I don't agree with. Perhaps it's advised/ preferable etc but it's not needed. Everybody's take on heavy is different and heavy weight is of course relative - but I can squat a respectable amount of weight that I would describe as heavy without a belt and there's nothing wrong with my breathing. Personally I think people rely on training accessories too much. My brother is guilty of this - he practically has a panic attack if he forgets to bring his straps to the gym, feels he can't hit his heaviest sets good enough without them. I never train with straps so don't suffer that Samson feeling. My opinion is belts and straps are not 'needed' full stop, although they may be recommended by a lot of people


I agree that most guys go way over the top with straps and wraps and what have you. We will have to disagree on the belt for heavy squats though, I think by holding your breath and pushing your stomach hard against the belt you create a far stabler core area. Just my way though, whatever works for you.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://articles.elitefts.com/training-articles/benefits-and-proper-use-of-weightlifting-belts/


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

foodaddict said:


> I really disagree with you mate. It's that word 'need' I don't agree with. Perhaps it's advised/ preferable etc but it's not needed. Everybody's take on heavy is different and heavy weight is of course relative - but I can squat a respectable amount of weight that I would describe as heavy without a belt and there's nothing wrong with my breathing. Personally I think people rely on training accessories too much. My brother is guilty of this - he practically has a panic attack if he forgets to bring his straps to the gym, feels he can't hit his heaviest sets good enough without them. I never train with straps so don't suffer that Samson feeling. My opinion is belts and straps are not 'needed' full stop, although they may be recommended by a lot of people


I think you are perhaps talking about average gym goer who thinks they 'need' a belt to lift a heavy weight without really understanding its use whereas @NovemberDelta is talking about the implementation of a specific breathing technique during heavy lifts.I agree with you that a lot go overboard with accessories,I see people doing legs and abs using wrisp wraps,usually the same skinny lads who are dressed head to toe in Gasp and train in groups of 4.

You say you don't agree with the word 'need' well tbh you're right but perhaps if you used a belt and straps you would lift more on your squat and deadlift.I can deadlift 200kg raw and my 1rep max deadlift with belt and straps is 250kg,but i don't think I'd have reached these as quickly if I never used a belt and straps to gradually get my body used to the weight.Say you could deadlift 180kg raw but couldn't budge 200kg raw,you put your belt on and strap up,lift 200kg for even 1 rep,your body is getting used to the weight therefore you will progress faster in strength gains.All this is just my opinion but to be so old school you are unwilling to use accessories to shift more weight you are only limiting your own strength/gains.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> I think you are perhaps talking about average gym goer who thinks they 'need' a belt to lift a heavy weight without really understanding its use whereas @NovemberDelta is talking about the implementation of a specific breathing technique during heavy lifts.I agree with you that a lot go overboard with accessories,I see people doing legs and abs using wrisp wraps,usually the same skinny lads who are dressed head to toe in Gasp and train in groups of 4.
> 
> You say you don't agree with the word 'need' well tbh you're right but perhaps if you used a belt and straps you would lift more on your squat and deadlift.I can deadlift 200kg raw and my 1rep max deadlift with belt and straps is 250kg,but i don't think I'd have reached these as quickly if I never used a belt and
> 
> straps to gradually get my body used to the weight.Say you could deadlift 180kg raw but couldn't budge 200kg raw,you put your belt on and strap up,lift 200kg for even 1 rep,your body is getting used to the weight therefore you will progress faster in strength gains.All this is just my opinion but to be so old school you are unwilling to use accessories to shift more weight you are only limiting your own strength/gains.


Good post this, you make some good points mate.

I've tried to use belts and straps in the past a couple of times but they just felt uncomfortable and unnatural to me. Maybe I should stick with them, get used to them, and I might break some strength barriers.I find with shrugs in particular that my grip fails me before my muscles do. Tried to use straps on shrugs but couldn't get the knack. Might be worth trying again on max lifts


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

foodaddict said:


> Good post this, you make some good points mate.
> 
> I've tried to use belts and straps in the past a couple of times but they just felt uncomfortable and unnatural to me. Maybe I should stick with them, get used to them, and I might break some strength barriers.I find with shrugs in particular that my grip fails me before my muscles do. Tried to use straps on shrugs but couldn't get the knack. Might be worth trying again on max lifts


I think you would def benefit if you persevere and give them a go.I totally agree with your point about many people using them incorrectly/unnecessarily but if utilised correctly then they are a great tool for your training.I use straps on heavy sets of deadlifts and shrugs,sometimes barbell rows,I use wrist wraps on heavy bench and barbell overhead press and my belt during heavy sets of deadlifts,squats,overhead press and sometimes even shrugs.I've used my belt when going for PB on bench press before and honestly felt it helped,psychologicaly or physically!I think an important thing is to get a good quality belt,not some floppy,argos number.Check out http://www.zuluglove.com/ my belt is from there,expensive but I've had it years and it's as good as new,can't see me needing a new one for years yet.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Never used one but never used straps or gloves either till this week, wish I'd used them before


Gloves = Gay.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Just put it on, it isn't gonna do you any harm, apart from a few looks from people wondering why you are probably still wearing it for other exercises too.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

I tried using a belt for deads once and couldn't lift as much... Felt like it was in the way.

Straps however add around 30-40kg to my lift


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

foodaddict said:


> Good post this, you make some good points mate.
> 
> I've tried to use belts and straps in the past a couple of times but they just felt uncomfortable and unnatural to me. Maybe I should stick with them, get used to them, and I might break some strength barriers.I find with shrugs in particular that my grip fails me before my muscles do. Tried to use straps on shrugs but couldn't get the knack. Might be worth trying again on max lifts


Shrugs would be a prime example of when straps are incredibly beneficial. As you say, your grip is failing before your trap muscles. It's a similar thing with Deadlifts.

As for when to use a belt, personally, only on my final set of squats and Deadlifts as these are to failure and I know I can push a few more reps out with a belt compared to not wearing one. I may try belts with OHP next time too.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Gloves = Gay.


Feel the cheese grater grips on my bar and say that


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

foodaddict said:


> I really disagree with you mate. It's that word 'need' I don't agree with. Perhaps it's advised/ preferable etc but it's not needed. Everybody's take on heavy is different and heavy weight is of course relative - but I can squat a respectable amount of weight that I would describe as heavy without a belt and there's nothing wrong with my breathing. Personally I think people rely on training accessories too much. My brother is guilty of this - he practically has a panic attack if he forgets to bring his straps to the gym, feels he can't hit his heaviest sets good enough without them. I never train with straps so don't suffer that Samson feeling. My opinion is belts and straps are not 'needed' full stop, although they may be recommended by a lot of people


Agree, period. The number of skinny teens i've seen in the gym wearing a belt, gloves, wrist straps etc etc is laughable. They don't look like they've ever lifted a weight and i've seen some atrocious squatting form, half way down leaning too far forward like a bloody bent over row - belt ain't going to ave that back!! ouch!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Davidmc1961 said:


> Agree, period. The number of skinny teens i've seen in the gym wearing a belt, gloves, wrist straps etc etc is laughable. They don't look like they've ever lifted a weight and i've seen some atrocious squatting form, half way down leaning too far forward like a bloody bent over row - belt ain't going to ave that back!! ouch!


So what? That has no bearing whatsoever on whether people should use a belt, just because some people use them totally incorrectly (which I agree with) is wholly irrelevant.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Davidmc1961 said:


> Agree, period. The number of skinny teens i've seen in the gym wearing a belt, gloves, wrist straps etc etc is laughable. They don't look like they've ever lifted a weight and i've seen some atrocious squatting form, half way down leaning too far forward like a bloody bent over row - belt ain't going to ave that back!! ouch!


For the experienced lifter you are I'm quite surprised at that comment?you think a belt has no place in weight lifting because some kids use them incorrectly?


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

I never said a belt has no place in weight lifting. The point i'm making is good form, technique takes second place to a lifting belt. It won't save injury if form is bad, thats all!

I don't use a belt, like loads of others, except for overhead presses and as i've said before "your call" if you want to use one but better make sure your form is good. Too many younger, inexperienced guys think they "need one" and will protect from them from injury.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Never used one but never used straps or gloves either till this week, wish I'd used them before


off topic..

wheres the one year transformation video?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> off topic..
> 
> wheres the one year transformation video?


Dropped my phone down the bog mate, works perfectly apart from the camera  what **** luck huh lol. Would normally buy a new one but iv only got a couple of weeks left to pay for the woman's new tits so I'll be getting the new galaxy shortly. So will be a couple of weeks mate


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Dropped my phone down the bog mate, works perfectly apart from the camera  what **** luck huh lol. Would normally buy a new one but iv only got a couple of weeks left to pay for the woman's new tits so I'll be getting the new galaxy shortly. So will be a couple of weeks mate


looking forward to it.


----------

